# 3-4 weeks in to flowering my fan leaves are starting to yellow very fast



## jackamofo (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello all I am having some trouble with my ladys and was hoping someone here could give me some advice on what is causing it and possibly what to do next. First I will try and list as many of the specifics what whats my setup is. 
1000 HPS on moving track
Ocean Forest Soil 3 gal pots
GH Flora series with CalMag, Floralicious Plus, all PHed to 6.3-6.4; My runoff comes out to be about what I put in. 
I hand water measured amounts and feed nutes every other watering. 

I am 4 weeks in to flowering and early on in my 3rd week I noticed some yellowing on the fan leaves in the middle of the plant and within days it had spread more to the point where I knew this isnt just normal yellowing, I actually have a problem. I have 5 plants and It is only happening on one of them but today I noticed that another one is starting to do the same thing, yellowing in the middle of the plant. I was suspeced N def. and gave them a boost in that as I never compleatly cut that out of the feeding. But I dont really see signs of improvement. I doubt it would be a Mag. def. as I have been giving them calmag. I flushed the one girl today with tap phed water. But now I am at a point where I dont know what to do next. If anyone has suggestions im very open to hear what you have to say.


----------



## ogreb (Dec 26, 2012)

Causes :

1) Undernuting ie Your babies are hungry ! Especially at this time in early flowering when they are burning through nitrogen like crazy.

Also undernuting of P and K would make the plant suck it's nutrients from the leaves since there none in the soil..Do you have reddish stems ? Any weird greyish spots along leaf edge..splotches ?

Yellowing leaves, red stems, slowing growth are all signs of N P K deficient.

2) Rootbound

3) PH off ....causing all kinda of nute problems ( I noticed the folded under leaves... along the edge )

4) Too low RH

5) Overwatering.

I'm going through a slight early yellowing but I know it's from underfeeding as I always err on this side of caution.

Some yellowing is natural but this is kinda early and you don't have much leaf left as is.

Good luck I hope you fix it fast. ... real fast...running out of leaf there. they will not turn green again but you can stop it from getting worse.

My bet is undernuting or PH / nute problem.,,,under nuting, I don't see tip burn. so your not over dosing them.

FYI There is a sticky at the top...but I'm stoned and bored so I'll regurgitate it here.

Under nuting....10 to 1

Edit :

Now that I look at it....sure it's not root bound ?


----------



## urgod (Dec 26, 2012)

purple stem- phosphorous deficiency
overall yellowing- nitrogen deficiency

you need more nutes. people starve their plants more often than ever during flowering.


----------



## PlantProblems (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm going through seemingly the exact same problem. I've tried flushing and after giving a stronger dose of bloom nutes about two weeks later to no avail. Out of about 20 plants if seems to be effecting about 15 of them. Lucky me. Are you growing different strains?

might be helpful to check out my thread and see if any of the advice people gave to me might pertain to your grow
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/590580-dying-yellow-leaves-month-into.html


----------



## jackamofo (Dec 26, 2012)

I was going by the GH feeding chart for soil and I guess I need to be more aggressive with the nutes. 

Thank you all for the replies and I will be keeping this updated. I am going to give them a stronger dose of nutes and see if I see any improvement.


----------



## jackamofo (Dec 28, 2012)

Just keeping this thread updated, Gave the ladys a heavy dose of nutes and I dont see any signs of improvement but also I dont see it getting much worse. I thought of the possibility of it being root bound and I transplanted into 5 gal pots just now. It didn't seem like they were rootbound from the looks of it when i pulled it out of the pot. On the side of caution and experimentation I transferred it anyways. I will report back in a few days with my results. Just to reiterate this is only happening to one of my 5 plants. Also another side note. I noticed that the fan leaves stems are starting to turn redish color. Is this a P def?


----------



## GK1 (Dec 28, 2012)

jackamofo said:


> Just keeping this thread updated, Gave the ladys a heavy dose of nutes and I dont see any signs of improvement but also I dont see it getting much worse. I thought of the possibility of it being root bound and I transplanted into 5 gal pots just now. It didn't seem like they were rootbound from the looks of it when i pulled it out of the pot. On the side of caution and experimentation I transferred it anyways. I will report back in a few days with my results. Just to reiterate this is only happening to one of my 5 plants. Also another side note. I noticed that the fan leaves stems are starting to turn redish color. Is this a P def?


YES! its a P def. Happens more often than people think. Yellow leaves usually wont get much better but you can stop further damage. Maybe a light flush followed by a dose of bloom nutes. A dose of compost tea would help as well. 
Low temps can lockout P.....plants nearest the A/C often show P def symptoms. Higher EC's with relatively low P levels can cause salt uptake when the plant wants P. Down drooping leaves will also be a symptom of high EC. If leaves are krinkled, twisted and distorted, especially the tips/margins then you should consider salts as an issue as well. If simple loss of color without necrotic tissue then likely P def vs P toxicity/salt uptake. Make sense? Peace.


----------



## GK1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Excess water soluble N during bloom will cause stretching as well as something I call "cabbage leaf" or "lettuce leaf".....the leaves growing at the tip of the kola become rounded and distorted as if the plant is trying to re generate back to veg. We've all seen those leaves..............

Transplanting will have little benefit at this point due to the plants emphasis on fruiting vs root production. Peace.


----------



## jackamofo (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes it makes sense, thank you for the input GK1! I already flushed her 3 days ago and gave her a feeding yesterday. It is very strange that it is only happening to one of the 5. They are all getting the same nutes, light, temp and yet only one of them is affected. This is why I was thinking root bound? What are the possible problems that would only effect one? The plant in question is actually in the middle of the room and the one that is closest to the air vent is doing just fine. My temps are on the higher side if anything being in FL. They are usually at 77 to 80 degrees stable during the day and at night they go down to about 70 to 75 degrees


----------



## jackamofo (Dec 28, 2012)

Also another important question I have been going back and forth about in my head. To up the dose of nutes should I 

A: feed nutes that are the same strength as they have been every time I water instead of watering with plain water in between feedings

B: Make my nutes 1/2 times stronger and water in between with plain water as I have been doing. 

Thanks guys I really appreciate the input it helps me not drive my self crazy thinking about it alone.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't know about GH Flora... but I would give them a nice balanced full strength feed and see how they react... something like 7-9-5 or 10-10-10.


----------



## GK1 (Dec 28, 2012)

The downward droop to the leaves indicates a slightly high overall EC while the yellowing indicates a def of P. Only one plant? Then I'd use it as a laboratory and have some fun and maybe learn something too......
Its tough to know if you flushed enough without a meter but you must be careful with your recent transplant....no roots in new media and the excess water can lead to root rot.....BE CAREFUL. I wont say that again. Wait, yes I will. BE CAREFUL. Mix up your normal bloom mix and water. Again, without a meter its hard to say if what your doing is enough. In soil i assume you're watering about twice a week? You'd need a relatively strong nute mix as opposed to a coco guy that waters everyday delivering nutes. Make sense?


----------



## GK1 (Dec 28, 2012)

If you see an improvement or yellowing is stopped then you should up the P on the other plants as well. They cant be far behind.


----------



## jackamofo (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up on the root rot, something I didn't even think about. I usually water every other day but I always do the pot lift to see if the need it or not. Is there a good EC meter you could recommend? by the sounds of it, it would be a good investment. 
Shes not really showing much sign of improvement but then again the results are not instantaneous with these matters. You are also right about my other girls not to far behind, I noticed redding of the fan leaf stems in one of the other ones. I already upped the does of nutes to all of them so hopefully I am solving the problem before it really starts to take effect this time. It is all a learning experience and I will just use every thing this time around to make sure it doesn't happen the next time around. These ladys are all bag seed so I dont know anything about the genetics but I wanted to grow these all the way through before I used my actual good genetic seeds. I have some Heavyweight "Fruit Punch" and some AK48 growing in my veg room so when these ladys are done I will just pop them in the flower room. Thank you all for the input!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 29, 2012)

jackamofo said:


> Also another important question I have been going back and forth about in my head. To up the dose of nutes should I
> 
> A: feed nutes that are the same strength as they have been every time I water instead of watering with plain water in between feedings
> 
> ...


I do either, depending what kind of mood I'm in, and I don't seem to see a difference.
Sometimes I just add more when I water, but if I think of it after the fact, I will feed every water.
I wouldn't necessarily go 1.5 times the recommended (what you are using now), but maybe a quarter.
I use powdered nutes, so instead of 1 scoop, I do one heaping scoop.


----------



## kvnbeach (Dec 30, 2012)

PM, I am not gauranteeing it. Spray ur faoliage with neem oil($10). Good for the foliage, wont hurt ur flower, and will kill anything on ur leaf. I spray neem oil on my plants in flower once a week, all plants have mold, we just keep it down with different methods. This is why Jorge suggest the h2o2 bath. I always keep a spray bottle of neem oil around. It stores forever, I spray with lights on, better off though.


----------



## jackamofo (Dec 30, 2012)

So just an update, She is not looking worse so I think I have effectivly stopped the yellowing. I am pretty sure I was just underfeeding them. I am a little concerned about the redding of the fan leaf stems. Is this something that will go back to being green or is it something like the yellowing that once its set in theres no reversing it. Here is a picture of it.


----------



## PlantProblems (Jan 2, 2013)

How are they doing? Do you still suspect it was underfeeding?


----------



## GK1 (Jan 3, 2013)

The Hanna "black" meter is really sweet.  Hope they're looking better!


----------



## blindbaby (Jan 3, 2013)

some seem to keep the veg nutes for the first few weeks of flower. i would also add 1 to 2 tsp of epsom salts to a glass of warn water to mix, then add to gal of water. give em this, with a bit of n. the epsom salt is just mg. without mg, a plant cannot use other nutes. and they go thru mg. i use soil, and currently ghp flora nova two, including the kool blooms. but i dont use that last one, till buds are like end of your pinky size. a good dose of "bulldog", ie = epson salts, is an easy, pick em up.


----------



## jackamofo (Jan 4, 2013)

An update for anyone who is curious or is having the same problem and looking for a solution. I have her stabilized and shes not showing any more signs of yellowing. There were two things I did but I believe that only one of them had an impact. The first thing I did was transplant in to a bigger pot. I wish I had my other ladys in bigger pots now to and my next grow that is on my list todo. The second thing and what I think made the biggest impact was I upped my does of nutes to about 1 1/4 strength. This seemed to stop the yellowing and I dont see any nute burn. I am using the GH flora series with some cal mag and floralicious. Hope this helps anyone who is having the same problems.


----------



## PlantProblems (Jan 4, 2013)

jackamofo said:


> An update for anyone who is curious or is having the same problem and looking for a solution. I have her stabilized and shes not showing any more signs of yellowing. There were two things I did but I believe that only one of them had an impact. The first thing I did was transplant in to a bigger pot. I wish I had my other ladys in bigger pots now to and my next grow that is on my list todo. The second thing and what I think made the biggest impact was I upped my does of nutes to about 1 1/4 strength. This seemed to stop the yellowing and I dont see any nute burn. I am using the GH flora series with some cal mag and floralicious. Hope this helps anyone who is having the same problems.


interesting that you exceeded feeding them a full dose and didn't see any burn. How much were you feeding them before? Also, are you adding cal mag to tap water or RO water?
I never went over a half dose which may have been my problem.


----------



## Guccizillaa (Jan 5, 2013)

use some veg nutes to up the nitrogen, looks about as simple as that really. Just make sure to realize when there thirsty because of there upped intake of water in flower.


----------



## jackamofo (Jan 5, 2013)

I was feeding them off the feeding chart for GH for growing in soil. I am adding cal mag to tap water that I leave sit out for a few days before I use it. By the sounds of how little nutes you were giving your girls that was your problem. Next time try upping the dose of nutes before you start to see yellowing of the leaves. Another thing I have noticed among the people who are having the same problem as us is that we are all pretty much using 3 gal. pots. This may be contributing to the problem but transplanting during flowering will cause problems of its own.


----------



## PlantProblems (Jan 5, 2013)

jackamofo said:


> I was feeding them off the feeding chart for GH for growing in soil. I am adding cal mag to tap water that I leave sit out for a few days before I use it. By the sounds of how little nutes you were giving your girls that was your problem. Next time try upping the dose of nutes before you start to see yellowing of the leaves. Another thing I have noticed among the people who are having the same problem as us is that we are all pretty much using 3 gal. pots. This may be contributing to the problem but transplanting during flowering will cause problems of its own.


Yeah, I'm glad you figured out your problem...Hopefully that's mine as well. Maybe I'll also add cal mag. I was thought you didn't need to add cal mag to tap water but perhaps that's not the case. As far as the pot size I've had pretty good results in 3 gal pots but who knows.


----------



## jackamofo (Jan 8, 2013)

I am just keeping this thread updated, heres a pic of the lady that was having the problem, The picture actually makes it look more yellow than It really is due to me having to use my flash. Shes actually looking quite healthy and the buds look just as big on her as they do on the other completely healthy plants. I am just at the 5 week mark in to flowering and am just starting to see that last bud swell. I also added molasses in to my nute line up today for the first time. I know it may be a little late to start using it but I figure it can't do much harm. Here is a Picture of her sister that was green the entire way through flowering. and here is a pic of how the buds are doing, looking frosty for some bag seed. 

And lastly heres my veg room and my "heavyweight fruitpunch" in the front and Nirvana ak48 in the back.


----------



## PlantProblems (Jan 8, 2013)

damn, that plant ended up looking great! Was curious to how often you feed while using ocean forest?


----------



## jackamofo (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah actually surprised me how well shes doing! If you look at healthy one and the one I had the problem with side by side its clear that the healthy one has a lot more leaves on it but as I said the buds are about the same size. I think she lost just under half of her leaves so I am kind of expecting it may effect the over all yield in the end. 
I am feeding them every other watering and I water every 2-3 days depending on if they need it or not. The ladys in my veg room are in coco though, the growth rate and how healthy they look in incredible. I really don't think I will be using soil ever again. Hope this helps PlantProblems and you get your ladys healthy with fat dank nugs!


----------



## PlantProblems (Jan 8, 2013)

jackamofo said:


> Yeah actually surprised me how well shes doing! If you look at healthy one and the one I had the problem with side by side its clear that the healthy one has a lot more leaves on it but as I said the buds are about the same size. I think she lost just under half of her leaves so I am kind of expecting it may effect the over all yield in the end.
> I am feeding them every other watering and I water every 2-3 days depending on if they need it or not. The ladys in my veg room are in coco though, the growth rate and how healthy they look in incredible. I really don't think I will be using soil ever again. Hope this helps PlantProblems and you get your ladys healthy with fat dank nugs!


Haha, thanks. I keep wanting to ditch the ocean forest but for some unknown reason I keep going back to it to give it "one last shot" Maybe I'll try coco or a soiless mix for the next go around. Also, you add cal mag to your tap water? Do you add a full dose?


----------



## PlantProblems (Jan 8, 2013)

Also, what kind of system are you using to feed your veg plants?...they look amazing


----------



## jackamofo (Jan 8, 2013)

I am ditching the OF and never looking back to soil period. Trust me once you make the switch you will be very happy with the results. Also it simplified a lot of things for me. I dont have to mix soil up, I just use 100% coco. I clone straight in to coco with better results than any other medium/rockwool/rootriot cubes. Also I put them on a drip system so no more hand watering. My plants love it therefor I love it. 
I do add calmag to my tap water at 5ml per gallon. I am not sure what a "full dose" is. 
I am really starting to wonder if my ppm of my tap water is high enough for it to negatively effect my plants. I was thinking of buying some RO water from the store and use it for the last part of flowering through my flush. Being that I just added molasses to my nutes I know I have quite a lot of stuff in there. I really need to just buy a meter so I can not have to sit here and wonder. Matter of fact I am going to do that right now. Anyone have any input on a meter. Does it have to include both EC and PPM ?


----------



## jackamofo (Jan 8, 2013)

My veg room is 4' 8 bulb Hydrofarm t5s and a res with a drip system. Its really simple actually.


----------



## PlantProblems (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah, I think I'll make the switch to an ebb n flow or coco next grow. How often do you change your res? Any good tutorials/links on how to build a drip system?


----------



## PlantProblems (Jan 8, 2013)

Also, have you had success with ocean forest in the past?


----------



## jackamofo (Jan 8, 2013)

I fill up my res every other day or so the nutes stay fresher and I will take it out every like 2 weeks or if I see its dirty and clean it with bleach and water. For my drip system I just have my plants in pots of coco with a make shift drip ring in each one. What I did was order this
http://www.dripirrigation.com/drip_irrigation_parts/432
and It pretty much comes with every thing but a pump and a few connector pieces. if you do order it make sure you order extra 25 1/4" Barbed Connector, Long and also like 50 or so DIG 1/4" Barbed Tee then what i did is hook up the pump in the res run the hose out through a hole I punched in the top of the res. Ran it the length of my room and then back again to the front. Set where I wanted my plants in relation to the holes I was going to punch in the main line. Then I ran each indivudal line to the pot and add a Tee joint then more tubing then another tee joint, more tubing and then one more final tee joint. So its a line I can wrap around the base of the plant with 3 sepriate places for water to come out of each line. Does that make any sense? I will take a picture it will probably make alot more sense. 

These ladys will be a month old in 3 days from being a seed in the ground. They look awesome I will never go back to soil. Another of the biggest things i noticed with coco is the ROOTS hold crap there are so many roots. That and I have been using the "Rootastic" on them. Lovey combo


----------



## jackamofo (Jan 8, 2013)

Something about that Irrigation kit though, I didnt use alot of what came with it so you could probably get away with getting the parts individually for cheaper.


----------



## jackamofo (Jan 8, 2013)

Ocean forest Ive never used but this one time I used to go with the Humboldt mix


----------



## PlantProblems (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks so much for the info! Those plants look truly amazing for being a month old...those thick stalks..wow. What model pump do you use? You mentioned previously that feed every other day? So you use plain water on day 2...feed on day 4....water day 6 on and so on? Cleaning the res between feedings? Is it on a timer or do you plug it in and turn it off once you see runoff at the bottom of the pots?


----------



## jackamofo (Jan 9, 2013)

http://www.hydroponics.net/i/131589
That is the pump I got. It works fine and all the lines give out water evenly. I actually feed every day with nutes all the time. I just fill up my res every other day. I clean it every week or two. I have it set up right now where I just plug it in and i will stand there at time it, takes just about a min at this stage but I have it down to where my run off is veryy minimal. My space is kinda limited in my veg room so i dont have any drip pans. I haven't found something that will work yet.


----------



## PlantProblems (Jan 9, 2013)

interesting...In hydro I've heard people on timers watering their plants for five minutes five times a day (or something like that) So your method is one thorough soaking a day? In soil as you know, people don't water again until the pots have dried out...I suppose coco is a different type of concept?


----------



## jackamofo (Jan 9, 2013)

I guess it depends on if you have them on actually drippers or like mine are just open holes so water flows alot more quickly than using an actual dripper. Yeah I suppose I make sure the coco is totally saturated once a day. And yes coco is different, something about water retention and it allowing the roots to breath still even though it is wet. That is if i understand correctly.


----------



## WAZZER (Jan 9, 2013)

sraight coco is one feed till 20% run off then let it dry half its body weight or 3 to 6 small feeds but they have to end total 20% at the end of the day . i think your plant was to wet and when you transplated in bigger pot she took off not becuase you uped the nutes, the way you feed your plants in veg they can handle it beeng wet like that but in flower i dont know i run coco in 1g pots for years veg 1 week flower 8w feed every other day with 20% run off but when i went bigger pots 14l thats when i got dramers and im in 70/30 coco/perlite even makes me think im even over watering 3rdto 4th week flower bang they lock up ph 4.5 ec sky rockets every three days


----------



## Dana Dane (Jan 4, 2017)

I have what seems to be a very similar if not the same problem right in the middle of flower and everything is just going yellow super fast and it has brown blotches and it's burning leaves and they're curling up and dying and they're brown and crunchy when they're dead and it happens fast I had a whole room do this to me that I just harvested like a week ago didn't know what it was and it sucked up the car pretty good and now this room that didn't have any issues or any signs of problems just out of the blue started doing the same thing as the other room did but I wasn't running and watering the other room my partner was and I just thought he was f****** up now I don't know what's going on I'm using GH Flora Duo along with some big bud that I'm actually out of I haven't given it to him in the last two or three waterings when it first started I thought maybe it was nute lock out ... so I gave them two waterings of just straight water pHd and just gave them one third watering since it started with just the Base Flora duo 2 part... I was given everything molasses as well and I was using some Bloom boosters like big bud and Overdrive... what can I do to fix it????


----------



## Creature! (Aug 7, 2017)

Dana Dane said:


> View attachment 3867888 View attachment 3867890 View attachment 3867888 View attachment 3867890 View attachment 3867888 View attachment 3867890 View attachment 3867892 View attachment 3867888 View attachment 3867890 View attachment 3867892 View attachment 3867894 I have what seems to be a very similar if not the same problem right in the middle of flower and everything is just going yellow super fast and it has brown blotches and it's burning leaves and they're curling up and dying and they're brown and crunchy when they're dead and it happens fast I had a whole room do this to me that I just harvested like a week ago didn't know what it was and it sucked up the car pretty good and now this room that didn't have any issues or any signs of problems just out of the blue started doing the same thing as the other room did but I wasn't running and watering the other room my partner was and I just thought he was f****** up now I don't know what's going on I'm using GH Flora Duo along with some big bud that I'm actually out of I haven't given it to him in the last two or three waterings when it first started I thought maybe it was nute lock out ... so I gave them two waterings of just straight water pHd and just gave them one third watering since it started with just the Base Flora duo 2 part... I was given everything molasses as well and I was using some Bloom boosters like big bud and Overdrive... what can I do to fix it????


 I am having the same problem and I've tried flushing, more Cal/Mag, and foliar feed with epson salts. I am currently (unfortuneatly) using GH Floro trio at 1/2 strength and I am still getting these brown spots on my leaves as well turning yellow WTF!?
Can you tell me how yours turned out, after all your trouble?


----------



## TheSecretGuy... (Sep 7, 2017)

jackamofo said:


> Hello all I am having some trouble with my ladys and was hoping someone here could give me some advice on what is causing it and possibly what to do next. First I will try and list as many of the specifics what whats my setup is.
> 1000 HPS on moving track
> Ocean Forest Soil 3 gal pots
> GH Flora series with CalMag, Floralicious Plus, all PHed to 6.3-6.4; My runoff comes out to be about what I put in.
> ...


Been growing for many years, and have ran into this issue many times in my early years of trial and error. Don't listen to them yahoos! If your feeding your plants a nice balance of nutes every other watering and keeping your PH in check, then I'm going to tell you what it is. To much water, it's critical that your plants get a nice dry session before each water. If their yellowing, pale maybe even some yellowish blotching and have been feeding a responsible amount of nutes every other watering, then I would almost guarantee its oxygen deprived roots. You probably won't see much difference now that your this far into the grow but make positive you let your pots get feather light between waterings, do this next grow and your yellowing issues will end! Always remember to use a mix of half bloom half veg nutes for the first 3 weeks of bloom, the stretch phase is actually the largest veg phase of the plants life. Never give your girls more nutes than they need ever cause all it does is jack your roots and PH, let them tell you what they need.


----------



## TheSecretGuy... (Sep 7, 2017)

Dana Dane said:


> View attachment 3867888 View attachment 3867890 View attachment 3867888 View attachment 3867890 View attachment 3867888 View attachment 3867890 View attachment 3867892 View attachment 3867888 View attachment 3867890 View attachment 3867892 View attachment 3867894 I have what seems to be a very similar if not the same problem right in the middle of flower and everything is just going yellow super fast and it has brown blotches and it's burning leaves and they're curling up and dying and they're brown and crunchy when they're dead and it happens fast I had a whole room do this to me that I just harvested like a week ago didn't know what it was and it sucked up the car pretty good and now this room that didn't have any issues or any signs of problems just out of the blue started doing the same thing as the other room did but I wasn't running and watering the other room my partner was and I just thought he was f****** up now I don't know what's going on I'm using GH Flora Duo along with some big bud that I'm actually out of I haven't given it to him in the last two or three waterings when it first started I thought maybe it was nute lock out ... so I gave them two waterings of just straight water pHd and just gave them one third watering since it started with just the Base Flora duo 2 part... I was given everything molasses as well and I was using some Bloom boosters like big bud and Overdrive... what can I do to fix it????


Clearly oxygen deprived, and way over feed! Anytime your leaves droop, their telling you their suffocating. Your plants should never droop, and if they do even after a watering then their telling you they didn't need water yet. Feather light pots bro before each watering and minimal nutes, the plant will reward you in the end. I still don't understand why people think a weed needs all them nutes, to much nutes will ruin your grow real quick.


----------



## Creature! (Sep 8, 2017)

TheSecretGuy...thank you for the advice. What you said makes a lot of sense, I believe that I wasn't waiting long enough before feedings and watering. They're almost ready for harvest, maybe another week. The buds look real good with a lot of trics, very frosty.
I made plenty of newby mistakes this grow, but it's cool, I learned a lot that I'll apply to my next grow.
Thank you all for the help!


----------



## taylen919 (Jun 19, 2022)

This is light burn, try raising your lights to keep the proper distance or lower the wattage of the light.
Regarding photoburn, you will notice that only plants close to the light source suffer.


----------

